# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Why Do Some People Have Monobrows?

## Suzanimal

I have a monobrow but I wax it.  My eldest son has a monobrow but #2 looked browless until recently (he is fair skinned and has very blonde hair). We called them brow and no brow for awhile there.






> ...
> 
>  A new study is helping to reveal the genetic basis of such variation, uncovering 10 new genes associated with hair traits, including one linked with monobrows and the first ever identified for grey hair, called IRF4.
> 
> "Now we have a starting point, we want to find what other genes work in tandem with IRF4," lead author Dr. Kaustubh Adhikari from University College London told IFLScience. "Once we have a better idea of this pathway, we may discover potential drug targets that allow a person to adjust the color of their hair or prevent greying, removing the need for dyes. But that's quite a bit further down the line."
> 
> Described in the journal Nature Communications, the researchers began their investigation by recruiting more than 6,500 male and female volunteers from five Latin American countries: Brazil, Colombia, Chile, Mexico, and Peru. This cohort was chosen because the individuals represent a mixture of European, Native American, and African ancestry and thus show both high genetic variation and diversity when it comes to the hair on their heads.  
> 
> After assessing hair characteristics based on various categories, including color, balding, beard thickness, and the presence of a monobrow, the team then scoured their DNA to look for genes that could be linked with these traits. This kind of investigation is called a genome-wide association study.
> ...


http://www.iflscience.com/health-and...ows-identified

----------


## Ronin Truth

*monobrow
*
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...90.Bnnbmn9h6vo

I never saw anyone with more than one.

----------


## Cabal

Because they don't know how to use a razor, tweezers, wax, or any other form of ordinary hair removal?

----------


## Danke

Less evolved.

----------


## Dr.3D

I suspect some folks are jealous because they can't grow hair between their eyebrows.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I suspect some folks are jealous because they can't grow hair between their eyebrows.


Indeed. Maybe I'll quit waxing and rock my monobrow with pride.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Indeed. Maybe I'll quit waxing and rock my monobrow with pride.


Yeah, some television stars even have em....

----------


## otherone

> Yeah, some television stars even have em....

----------


## cajuncocoa

Makes me think of this guy

----------


## DamianTV

I have a unibrow, on my upper lip, does that count?

----------


## Origanalist

I blame Trump.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have a unibrow, on my upper lip, does that count?


I think you have a mustache and unless you're Magnum PI, you'd better have a beard to go with it or it's kind of creepy.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I blame Trump.


I suppose ya can't have a $#@!ed up hair thread without mentioning the Donald.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I think you have a mustache and unless you're Magnum PI, you'd better have a beard to go with it or it's kind of creepy.


Sort of looks ilke he has two mustaches....

----------


## Ronin Truth

Because they can't afford the duos?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Because they can't afford the duos?


I pay extra for my duos. Sometimes I even have them professionally done.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sort of looks ilke he has two mustaches....


Still hawt!

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I pay extra for my duos. Sometimes I even have them professionally done.


Very good! So obviously my question was not ever intended for you. 

As an expert, is there any difference between a monobrow and a unibrow?

----------


## navy-vet

> Sort of looks ilke he has two mustaches....


Don't rag on my man. He is one of the last of the good guys. Loved him as Matthew Quigley too.

----------


## navy-vet

> Very good! So obviously my question was not ever intended for you. 
> 
> As an expert, is there any difference between a monobrow and a unibrow?


Aren't unibrows a Russian thing?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Aren't unibrows a Russian thing?


Russians don't have monobrow?

----------


## navy-vet

> Russians don't have monobrow?


If I'm not mistaken, the Russians of the former Baltic States, had those, while those of the Ukraine and the motherland had unibrows. Yeah that's how it goes.....I think

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Not digging it...

----------


## navy-vet

> Not digging it...


ewww

----------


## Suzanimal

> Not digging it...


Well, that made me reconsider growing mine out. She would be very pretty if she waxed, though.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> If I'm not mistaken, the Russians of the former Baltic States, had those, while those of the Ukraine and the motherland had unibrows. Yeah that's how it goes.....I think



Works for me.

Thanks!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> She would be very pretty if she waxed, though.


There's no doubt about that...

----------


## navy-vet

> There's no doubt about that...


no, that's for sure....

----------


## MelissaWV

> Well, that made me reconsider growing mine out. She would be very pretty if she waxed, though.


The unibrow there is a special effect.

She's a'ight.

----------


## Suzanimal

I just realized that's Salma Hayek.

----------


## Origanalist

> Not digging it...
> 
> Attachment 4840


You haven't learned how to get past excessive hair yet?

----------


## DamianTV

> I think you have a mustache and unless you're Magnum PI, you'd better have a beard to go with it or it's kind of creepy.





> Sort of looks ilke he has two mustaches....


Yup.  I have two unibrows.  One on my upper lip, and one on my chin.

----------


## Suzanimal

Girls are getting their backs, shoulders, and sideburns waxed? (on the spa menu) Sounds like a hormonal issue to me.




> Many Moms Are Taking Their Young Daughters to Get Waxed
> 
> ...
> 
> "There are spas that cater to younger clients with service menus that are less intimidating," says Snow.
> 
> SugarSugar, in Scottsdale, Arizona, is one of them. "We were open for less than a week before several moms asked if I would sugar their 10-year-olds," says Aimee Blake, co-owner of SugarSugar, which opened in 2013. When it comes to kids, she says her services are beyond beauty.
> 
> "Kids can be cruel," says Blake. "All it takes is for one kid on the playground to make a comment to cause a child's self-esteem to plummet. I'd rather a child have their eyebrows done safely and professionally than try to shave them at home by themselves. We are just here to help."
> ...


https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/many-mo...155110437.html

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Girls are getting their backs, shoulders, and sideburns waxed? (on the spa menu) Sounds like a hormonal issue to me.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/many-mo...155110437.html


Or maybe just some reverse evolution.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Or maybe just some reverse evolution.




My eyebrows are in dire need of some attention. Last month, I let the esthetician who does my facials pluck them and she way over did it. I'm not crazy enough to pull off the thin eyebrow look. I'm trying to grow them back in but they seem to be growing everywhere except where I want them to.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> My eyebrows are in dire need of some attention. Last month, I let the esthetician who does my facials pluck them and she way over did it. I'm not crazy enough to pull off the thin eyebrow look. I'm trying to grow them back in but they seem to be growing everywhere except where I want them to.


I saw an ad on TV the other day for a battery operated painless facial hair removing mechanism (cooker) for gals, and of course I immediately thought of you.  

Sorry, I don't recall the name of the gadget.  Maybe Google knows.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I saw an ad on TV the other day for a battery operated painless facial hair removing mechanism (cooker) for gals, and of course I immediately thought of you.  
> 
> Sorry, I don't recall the name of the gadget.  Maybe Google knows.


Yeah, my mom wanted one of those things. I think it's called a No-No but I don't need something like that. I like my thick brows and it doesn't bother me to pluck my monobrow once every few weeks. It' really not a big deal if you have good tweezers - Tweezerman are the way to go. They're a little more expensive than regular tweezers but worth every penny and come with free lifetime sharpening. I've had mine for at least 10 years and they still work like new. http://www.tweezerman.com/store/product/slant-tweezer/

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Yeah, my mom wanted one of those things. I think it's called a No-No but I don't need something like that. I like my thick brows and it doesn't bother me to pluck my monobrow once every few weeks. It' really not a big deal if you have good tweezers - Tweezerman are the way to go. They're a little more expensive than regular tweezers but worth every penny and come with free lifetime sharpening. I've had mine for at least 10 years and they still work like new. http://www.tweezerman.com/store/product/slant-tweezer/


That wasn't the one I saw. I think this was it. http://www.asseenontv.com/detail.php?p=293114&pa=sli

Just an FYI ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> That wasn't the one I saw. I think this was it. http://www.asseenontv.com/detail.php?p=293114&pa=sli
> 
> Just an FYI ...


I'm a sucker for As Seen on TV crap. I must admit I am hooked on one product, though. The Luma Smile. http://www.asseenontv.com/luma-smile...l.php?p=826249 I mix baking soda, activated charcoal, and a little coconut oil together and polish my teeth once a week. It gives them that fresh from the dentist feel.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I'm a sucker for As Seen on TV crap. I must admit I am hooked on one product, though. The Luma Smile. http://www.asseenontv.com/luma-smile...l.php?p=826249 I mix baking soda, activated charcoal, and a little coconut oil together and polish my teeth once a week. It gives them that fresh from the dentist feel.


I tend to be a gadget junkie too, though I buy my gadget crap from Walgreen's, just two blocks away.  Or from Wal*Mart.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I tend to be a gadget junkie too, though I buy my gadget crap from Walgreen's, just two blocks away.  Or from Wal*Mart.


I got my Luma Smile at CVS. It was 9.99 and I had some ECB's from another purchase. I think I only paid like 5.00 out of pocket. I'm not sure how durable it is so I plan on going back and getting another one next time I get some ECBs.

I bought the microwave omelette maker and it was a piece of crap, btw. Don't waste your money.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I got my Luma Smile at CVS. It was 9.99 and I had some ECB's from another purchase. I think I only paid like 5.00 out of pocket. I'm not sure how durable it is so I plan on going back and getting another one next time I get some ECBs.
> 
> I bought the microwave omelette maker and it was a piece of crap, btw. Don't waste your money.


I've already got a couple of different gadget omelette makers, not great, but they are fun and I really kinda like them.  

As an addon benefit they drive my wife crazy.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> If I'm not mistaken, the Russians of the former Baltic States, had those, while those of the Ukraine and the motherland had unibrows. Yeah that's how it goes.....I think


I know lots of Russians and I've never seen a unibrow on them. ~shrugs~

----------


## navy-vet

> I know lots of Russians and I've never seen a unibrow on them. ~shrugs~


Meet Leonid then...
https://www.google.com/search?q=unib...hbZSXrE9YlM%3A

----------


## navy-vet

and cosmonaut Saz...
https://www.google.com/search?q=unib...hbZSXrE9YlM%3A

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Meet Leonid then...
> https://www.google.com/search?q=unib...hbZSXrE9YlM%3A


1 out of millions of people isn't good proof of a claim.

----------


## navy-vet

and a comradette
https://www.google.com/search?q=unib...lMnKm189blM%3A

----------


## navy-vet

perhaps you should get out more...shrug

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> perhaps you should get out more...shrug


Perhaps you should as well, considering your sample size doesn't remotely represent the population. /shrug

----------


## navy-vet

> Perhaps you should as well, considering your sample size doesn't remotely represent the population. /shrug



I could do this all day....
https://www.google.com/search?q=unib...3cYIZFCSk6M%3A

----------


## navy-vet

shrug

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I could do this all day....
> https://www.google.com/search?q=unib...3cYIZFCSk6M%3A


And your sample is still mediocre. A glimpse of your results includes Star Trek characters. Your random googling is not a substitute for science.

----------


## navy-vet

Well, I was just being flippant...
No need to take it personally HB...
I have no issues with Russian folks.

----------


## Dr.3D

> And your sample is still mediocre. A glimpse of your results includes* Star Trek characters*. Your random googling is not a substitute for science.


Well, I suppose Chekov plucked his eyebrows.

----------


## navy-vet

I bet so haha
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Star_Trek.JPG

----------


## navy-vet

sorry HB, I couldn't resist it:
I tried though...honest

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Well, I was just being flippant...
> No need to take it personally HB...
> I have no issues with Russian folks.


Nothing personal.  *hugs* Science is srs bizness, tho.

----------


## navy-vet

> Nothing personal.  *hugs* Science is srs bizness, tho.



Glad we're still good.

----------


## navy-vet

my bad...mods please remove this

----------


## Dr.3D

> Nothing personal.  *hugs* Science is srs bizness, tho.


Yes, we've learned how serious it is with Climate Change.

----------

